# bluegill and crappie



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

does anyone know where the crappie and big bluegill are hitting in the southwest part of ohio i have really been wanting to get into some good bluegill fishing.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

the eastfork boat ramp area ( 125 side of lake )beach boat ramp. u,l see refraf on the bank right by road. can,t say u,ll catch big ones all the time.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

With the nights getting longer and cooler, the water temps are heading back into the 70's, with this the fish are becoming more active and feeding. When it starts hitting the low 70's and upper 60's the feed bags will go on and the gourging begins to start fattening up for Winter...oh, and I mean the fish too!LOL


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I used to catch big gills and slab crappies all the time in portage lakes, mogadore, ladue...I moved to columbus and it seems like you need to find a private pond??? I do know those bigger gills like a little deeper water...and weed edges..Mogadore was a great example..I would fish off the weed edges in about 8' just like fishing the shore..fly rod or spinning they where some big gills in there! Man those where the good ol days  Good luck


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

sady dog said:


> I used to catch big gills and slab crappies all the time in portage lakes, mogadore, ladue...I moved to columbus and it seems like you need to find a private pond??? I do know those bigger gills like a little deeper water...and weed edges..Mogadore was a great example..I would fish off the weed edges in about 8' just like fishing the shore..fly rod or spinning they where some big gills in there! Man those where the good ol days  Good luck


Have you tried Alum, Hoover, or Buckeye? I know the pleasure boat traffic is bad but that should be slowing way down now! I was recently up at Alum and it looks to be a Great Fishery if you have decent electronics!


----------

